
Scientific research on the coronavirus is being released in a torrent - aluket
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/05/06/scientific-research-on-the-coronavirus-is-being-released-in-a-torrent
======
Centrino
I'm hitting a paywall or registration wall. Can you post a link to the
torrent? Posting the link will not breach the Economist's copyright, I'm sure.

~~~
Centrino
I read the article. "In a torrent" means "at very fast speed" in this context.
Nothing to do with the bittorrent protocol, as I thought initially.

